
I'm a crime-fighter, says FamilyTreeDNA after caught giving DNA data to FBI - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/01/familytreedna_fbi_link/
======
sarcasmatwork
Dude selling access to the database? What type of contract is this with FBI?
Does everyone's DNA get shared, or specific people? Why would anyone trust
these DNA companies FOR law enforcement?

~~~
avgDev
I would never use one of those sites. They can collect as much info as they
would like, then sell the company with the info and there is nothing you can
do.

From their website:

FamilyTreeDNA users or others you may choose to share with: The information
you add to your FamilyTreeDNA profile will be seen by other FamilyTreeDNA
users (depending on your settings), as well as your DNA matches (when you
choose to participate in DNA matching), and public family tree details (tree
sharing settings default to share with your matches). If you choose to
participate in matching, some of your Genetic Information may be shared with
your matches and your mutual matches. You may review this information in the
Learning Center and make adjustments in your Privacy & Sharing settings. In
addition to the Personal Information mentioned in this section, Group Project
Administrators of Group Projects you have chosen to join or Group Projects
your matches have chosen to join, will be able to view certain DNA results
(e.g., Y-DNA and mtDNA markers). Pseudonymized DNA marker information can also
be shared publicly via any Group Project you chose to join. To change your
settings, please go to the links below in Section 7.A.

To share details of your family history or DNA information outside the
Services, means to do so at your own risk.

Information shared with commonly owned entities: Some or all of your
information may be shared with other companies under common ownership or
control of FamilyTreeDNA, which may include our corporate parent, our
subsidiaries, or any other subsidiaries owned by our corporate parent to
provide you better service and improve user experience.

Service Providers: We use the services of other companies to help us provide
the Services to you. As a result, these partner companies will have some of
your information in their systems. Our partners act only at the direction of
FamilyTreeDNA and are subject to contractual obligations governing data
security and confidentiality consistent with this Privacy Statement and
applicable laws. These partners include our DNA test shipping providers,
credit card processors, cloud services infrastructure providers, and vendors
that assist us in marketing, analytics, fraud prevention, and Member Support.

For Legal or Regulatory Process: We may share your Personal Information if we
believe it is reasonably necessary to:

Enforce or apply the FamilyTreeDNA Terms and Conditions;

Comply with a valid legal process (e.g., subpoenas, warrants);

Protect the security or integrity of the Services; or

Protect the rights, safety, or property, of FamilyTreeDNA, our employees or
users.

If compelled to disclose your Personal Information to law enforcement, we will
do our best, unless prohibited by law, to provide you with notice.

If FamilyTreeDNA is acquired: If FamilyTreeDNA or its businesses are acquired
or transferred to another entity (in part or in whole and including in
connection with any bankruptcy or similar proceedings), we will share your
Personal Information with that entity. The promises in this Privacy Statement
will apply to your Personal Information as transferred to the new entity.

~~~
abraae
Classic weasel words:

> Some or all of your information may be shared with other companies ... to
> provide you better service and improve user experience.

Its easy to argue that if FamilyTreeDNA was to make wayyy more money by
exploiting your data, then that might allow them to jazz up their web site and
nominally "provide you better service and improve user experience".

~~~
neuralRiot
Like "this call might be recorded or monitored for quality assurance purposes"
yet if you tell them that you're recording the conversation they will hang
immediately.

